
MySQL Cluster 7.5 early release out - jamesblonde
http://mysqlhighavailability.com/mysql-cluster-7-5-first-dmr/
======
jamesblonde
This is the world's highest throughput in-memory, distributed relational
database - and it's open source!

The new version scales to many 10s of TBs and enables up to 1 TB per DB node,
with paralllelized node-recovery. Index Scans are also improved with improved
statistics.

